# Is the BenQ w1070 is really as good as they say it is?



## Dylan John (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm just wondering if the BenQ w1070 is really as good as they say it it is. I'm buying my first projector and the w1070 seems to be getting extremely good reviews for the price that it sells at. Has anyone purchased this model and had there been any problems win it? Also, I'm wondering if it supports 2:35:1 aspect ratio without having to buy a special lens? Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like the BenQ w1070 is an decent unit for the price. Reading reviews you may see some "rainbow effect" because of the 6 color color wheel but that depends on the individual. It has lens shift and a decent output. but remember its already 2 years old and there have been improvements in design. are you interested in the 3D capabilities? it does not come with any glasses. You have to buy them separately.


----------



## Dylan John (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea. I don't really care about the 3d glasses. I can get those after wards. I'm just looking for a cheap, but good projector. I'm also very keen on my wide screen and after doing my research, I've made my decision on a 2:35:1 ratio. But I am also aware that most projectors have to buy a special lens for that. But in the w1070 specifications, it says it has that ratio built in. I've read reviews that it does, I've read is it doesn't. This is my first projector, and I know for the bang for the buck, it's a good buy. Just want to make sure before I go out and spend the money.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Usually it just means it can put masking on the unused sections and you can zoom the image out to fit a 2:35.1 screen if you have one.


----------



## Dylan John (Dec 19, 2014)

So I should be able to fit a 2:35:1 screen without having to buy a lens right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, thats correct. Just make sure you mount the projector far enough back that the 2:35.1 image will fit. When I bought my Panasonic I had to move the mount back 3ft so the lens was far enough away to zoom out.


----------



## Dylan John (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok great! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

I would suggest to take a look on 1070+ as well. Here's a review (translation is not so good but will get the picture).

https://translate.google.gr/transla...om/benq-w1070-full-review/&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

DLP projectors used to make me sick when i would watch movies so this was a little risky, but I got one anyway... I loved the picture , and couldn't beat the price to replace my 1080 Epson projector. I was able to watch movies, browse the internet, etc with absolutely zero problems. I found that I could see rainbows but it was very seldom, and only if I moved my eyes or head fast to one side or another. I decided i wanted the Auto Focus/ Zoom features so i sold it, but I would recommend it to anyone to use for their HT. If you are worried about the rainbow possibility...buy it from a place that will allow you to return it if you are not happy with it. :T


----------



## smarren (Dec 24, 2014)

I've got the w1070 and really like it. I'm sensitive to rainbow but I only see it slightly on very dark scenes. Fan is a little noisy on quiet scenes. Other than that been great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schmidtwi (Jan 20, 2013)

Dylan John said:


> Hey guys. I'm just wondering if the BenQ w1070 is really as good as they say it it is.


Yes. 1436 hours of pure enjoyment. Your money spent on this will not buy anything better. Nuff said?

Go for it.


----------

